# Gulf Pilothouse 32 How does it sail?



## mariopoli (Feb 16, 2012)

I have an offer in on a 1989 Gulf Pilothouse 32ft in southern California.

How do these boats sail?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

They will sail like any other full keel, attached rudder, heavy-ish cruiser... neither quickly nor nimbly... still a comfy cruising boat for certain climes like the PNW.

Personally the biggest issues with this type of boat is not so much once you're away from the marina, but the poor behaviour trying to get back into your slip....

btw... I'd think that's a question one would ask PRIOR to putting an offer down!


----------



## mariopoli (Feb 16, 2012)

Is the sail area very small for its weight?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

A stated weight of 16K# and sail area of 458 sq ft... compares to a W32 at 19.5K# and 700 sq ft.. it may well be somewhat undercanvassed but the rig does not 'look' particularly undersized in the profile drawing. Keep in mind the W32 rig is closer to a 40 footers' than most 32s..


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Sail area to displacement ratio is 11.59 - true motorsailor territory. Make sure you have a BIG genoa.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I've looked a a couple of them over the years, and they do look comfy. I even toyed with the idea of putting down an offer on one at one time. But, with a PHRF rating slower than a Catalina 22, they are definitely not going to take you anywhere fast. I think SJB has it about right when he puts them in "true motorsailor territory". On the other hand, if you're prepared to sail with the wind, and motor (or motorsail) against the wind, it might be just the boat for you.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Mariopoli, you might have a look at this blog:

Stories of Aeolus- Our Gulf 32 Pilothouse

Also, a few issues ago (month?), Good Old Boat magazine had a feature article on a Rawson 32 Pilothouse, which I believe is basically the same boat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

If you want space, the 32 is the one, but if you want performance, the Gulf 27 or 29 are a far, far better choice.


----------



## roddu4 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have owned "Isabella" a Gulf 32 for 6 yrs. and after much work we sailed her from BC, Canada to Mexico & sailed most of Mexico for the last 2+ years with a new main, 130 genoa w/ a mast mounted whisker pole & cruising chute in a sock. We also have a 100% & storm jibs but seldom use it as we found as the wind picks up & we roll up our genny it doesn't make a lot of difference compared to the work in changing the sail on the ProFurl. We keep up with most boats & excel over many of the lighter boats as the wind pipes up to 20+ as we can carry alot of sail area. We've experienced winds in the high 40's & 14-16' seas off Oregon. She was refit with 1/2" safety glass pilothouse windows, hatches & ports. She has good motion at sea & is a very comfortable boat for its size. Out cruising most boats are bigger than ours, but we have found Isabella to be quite adequate in most every way. However, backing can be an adventure on a windy day or with much cross current.
Good luck.


----------



## roddu4 (Apr 14, 2010)

By the way here is a picture of S/V Isabella anchored in Agua Verde, Baja California Sur, Mexico next to some friends on their Peterson 44 & a Hans Christian 38.
Good luck.

Hasta


----------

